# Opinions on my little guy



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all!  I'm looking for some critique/opinions of my 14.1 Paint x Arabian gelding Oliver Sudden, aka Ollie. He'll be seven years old this spring. Up until December 2010 when we bought him, he was a lesson pony, and since then we've been working on refining everything he was already good at. Over the last few months, I've really been focusing on teaching him how to soften to the bit, frame up, and carry himself better so he develops a more proper topline and muscle. Still a long way to go, but I'm already so pleased with how far he's come and how much we've both learned.  This coming summer I hope to do some little jumper shows with him and maybe event a bit, if we can get out schooling cross country a few times!

For the record, I know he's a bit pudgy right now...working on pony boot camp and getting him more into shape after a long hard winter! I'm consistently riding 5 days a week now so he should work off all that chub in no time.  Thank you all in advance!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

A bit pudgy, yes lol but a cute fellow and pretty markings.
He has a very sharp slope to his shoulder and short cannons. Good, short back and nice hindquarters. Legs looks nice as well.


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you!  I'll get another picture posted after he sheds out and gets his yummy summer coat in - and loses that belly! 
Just out of curiousity, doesn't a straighter shoulder usually mean a little bit of a rougher stride? Because that's definitely not the case with this dude...smoothest mover I've ever ridden in my life!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Interesting little fellow. Looks sweet and calm enough. I really doubt though, he has any Arabian in him. There is absolutely nothing about him, which looks as though it came from the breed. I'd say QH/Paint or pinto, mostly. 

Difficult to say much about him, since he's standing in sand, but I think he looks a bit tied in at the knee maybe.

Lizzie


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that the farm that bred him told his former owners that he was a paint x Arab. This is a shot of him from a little while ago in the summer just before he got his fluffy winter coat. He lives out 24/7 in the Canadian winter so he gets quite a bit of fluff when the temperature drops. 

He's a pretty chill little guy.  He's got a heart of gold but he definitely has his sassy moments...he likes to remind me that he may be little but he still weighs eight times as much as I do!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I don't think he can be judged by the first photo. Its just - not worthy of him (no offense to the camera person, I take horrible pics on a consistant basis). In the first he looks punched together, in the second he looks pretty well put together.


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

Fair enough! I just took the photo quickly yesterday from my iPod. I'm trying to keep track of his progress as he gets into shape and gains muscle.  Figured I'd throw it in here to see what everyone thought! I plan on taking better quality ones once he loses a few more pounds and sheds out...hoping we can maybe do a pro shoot and get some really nice quality ones of him and I. 

If anyone else has anything to offer I'd love to hear what you think!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Certainly looks much better in the second pic - like a different horse in fact. Does he have some allergies? I think I see lots of little bumps on his rear. 

Lizzie


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree that the second picture is much more flattering. Some of that might be because he was fitter in that picture, but there are other things that can't be attributed to that in the first one.

Just based on what I can see from both pictures, his neck ties in fairly low and is relatively short, his shoulder is a bit upright and he looks like he's a bit posty legged on the back. It also appears that he is slightly back at the knee...though that could just be the angle of the photo.

He does look like a very sweet, willing little guy though .


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks all  I'm pretty much in love with him. He's just such a doll and a tryer and even through the times when he doesn't want to cooperate I wouldn't trade him for the world. <3

FeatheredFeet, I think that might just be the lighting of this shot. He definitely doesn't have any bumps that I've noticed, but I'll check again to be sure.  just in he process of shedding of right now, and there's some spots around his flank where he's lost some hair (he has the play attitude of a typical pony gelding, LOL)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I only noticed the tiny bumps on the rear, in the second pics. Sort of looked like hives. 

He does look like a very willing boy. Seeing him in the second pic, I like him.

Lizzie


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

Hmmm...he might've, I can't recall. That second pic was taken about a year and a half ago before I owned him - me in the picture, but it was when I just leased him. 
Thank you! He likes to try and please as best as he can, he just gets a little frustrated sometimes when he can't figure things out. Getting better and better all the time though! I absolutely love him. Wouldn't trade him in for any bigger or fancier or better-trained horse anywhere or anytime. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

